# Optimum Pharma Sensitive Bloodwork



## Tiny Calves (Apr 9, 2014)

https://db.tt/CwB64N0h

There it is boys. And FYI after a nice bitchy email I can confirm that a sensitive testosterone lab will take a minimum 5 business days.

Hopefully this will silence some of the doubt about the gear's quality. I know I couldn't find any bloodwork on OP when I was researching it, much less sensitive bloodwork.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 9, 2014)

damn that is high test levels. nice. FYI...when I opened it and the pdf was loading, it shows your name and DOB and then blacks it out about 10secs later. not sure if there is anything that can be done. but just a heads up incase you want to delete that and just photo copy it to the page


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2014)

metsfan4life said:


> damn that is high test levels. nice. FYI...when I opened it and the pdf was loading, it shows your name and DOB and then blacks it out about 10secs later. not sure if there is anything that can be done. but just a heads up incase you want to delete that and just photo copy it to the page



Maybe just crop that pic Tiny.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Apr 9, 2014)

Link doesn't work now, but he is a screenshot.  Thanks metsfan


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 9, 2014)

sure thing man. no way would I want my name out there so figured Id make sure you were aware.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 10, 2014)

Over 7000….is that possible?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 10, 2014)

Op ...wow

Who woulda knew?

Nice numbers


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 10, 2014)

What are you taking for e2; 146 bro,
Im still in the process of dialing mine in..


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

How much and what ester are you taking?  How many weeks in for the blood draw?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

7k is crazy.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 10, 2014)

So how would you go about dialing in that E2 value? What would you take, and how much??
Thanks for the post up!

DH


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 10, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> So how would you go about dialing in that E2 value? What would you take, and how much??
> Thanks for the post up!
> 
> DH



Constant bloodwork + trial-N-error


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 11, 2014)

So where and w/ what dose of AI/ anti Es would you start w/ this??
I'm kinda OLD and just getting on board w/ the self prescribed labs incorporated into a cycle.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 11, 2014)

I knew kane swore by this lab… But I haven't seen him on in a min plus i don't get on ology and i haven't seen shit posted about this lab either


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2014)

Your test is obviously bunk because u didn't get it checked with a mass spectrometer. Your blood tests are wrong. Geez


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 11, 2014)

Still want to know the dose, if he was running 3 grams a week it's shit gear.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 11, 2014)

I ran some optimum a while back and didn't notice anything special compared to any other labs.  Except their test smelled like pinesol, and you could taste it in the back of your throat immediately while injecting.   Strange.  And if any of you recall the sterile abscess I had a while back...    well, I'm not gonna blame op for it, but they've had many complaints of abscesses


----------



## Tiny Calves (Apr 11, 2014)

750mg test E
600mg deca

was dosing stane @ 25mg ed
doing 50mg ed now (bunk ass shit)

OP advertises 10% overdose on all products


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tiny Calves said:


> 750mg test E
> 600mg deca
> 
> was dosing stane @ 25mg ed
> ...



You didn't get those levels at 750mg but you could have on 1350mg...


----------



## Tiny Calves (Apr 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You didn't get those levels at 750mg but you could have on 1350mg...



That's what I hear DocD... I would volunteer to be the guinea pig and drop the deca and see what happens, but I'm gonna need some bloodwork donations =P  $100+ on bloods hurt.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Apr 11, 2014)

I rep assured me that the deca is deca (of course), but also a few people I trust are running their tren and say it's definitely tren.  Who knows though... too bad prolactin wasn't on the lab.

Also the test-e is notorious for it's PIP and the deca alone never gave me any PIP.  The test-e is also noticeably thinner than the deca.  Not sure if that actually means anything, and I don't wanna come off like a fanboy.  Just something to consider I guess.  I've never ran deca before and I'm starting week 8 in a few days and that's apparently when it "kicks in".  Is there anything I should look for to report back?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tiny Calves said:


> I rep assured me that the deca is deca (of course), but also a few people I trust are running their tren and say it's definitely tren.  Who knows though... too bad prolactin wasn't on the lab.
> 
> Also the test-e is notorious for it's PIP and the deca alone never gave me any PIP.  The test-e is also noticeably thinner than the deca.  Not sure if that actually means anything, and I don't wanna come off like a fanboy.  Just something to consider I guess.  I've never ran deca before and I'm starting week 8 in a few days and that's apparently when it "kicks in".  Is there anything I should look for to report back?



Unfortunately PRL test wouldn't tell you anything. Aromatizable steroids which include testosterone can elevate PRL


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 11, 2014)

If pikki is a rep for OP Id stay the hell away from it…


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 11, 2014)

How often were you pinning and when was the draw relative to your last pin.  Still seems way to high for 750/week



Tiny Calves said:


> 750mg test E
> 600mg deca
> 
> was dosing stane @ 25mg ed
> ...


----------



## Tiny Calves (Apr 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> How often were you pinning and when was the draw relative to your last pin.  Still seems way to high for 750/week



Every monday pm and saturday am.

Two shots on injection day.  .75 of each.  So 1.5ml od each but I mix them because the test e is PIPy.

And the stane is 25mg/ml so I take 2 ml and that equates to 50ml.

I ran a 5K yesterday (5 kilometers)

One kilometer is 0.621371 miles.

0.621371 x 5 = 3.10686.

So you could say I ran 3.10686 miles instead of a 5K.


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh shit.  I'm supplementing my TRT with OP's Test E 250 and I got surprised at my weekly appointment with a blood test (two weeks earlier than they had originally told me they would pull it).  I had already discontinued the Test E, but it had been only 10 days since my last injection (250mg).   I was hoping for a good 20 days or so, to let the OP test clear.

In short, I may be ****ed.  If my results come back over 1500ng/dL they may decide to cut me off, lol.  Crap.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> If pikki is a rep for OP Id stay the hell away from it…



Last I saw Infantry, Pikiki was whoring out for OP ever since pinnacle went down. 



Tiny Calves said:


> Every monday pm and saturday am.
> 
> Two shots on injection day.  .75 of each.  So 1.5ml od each but I mix them because the test e is PIPy.
> 
> ...



When did you do your blood work in relation to your dosing schedule?


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 3, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Last I saw Infantry, Pikiki was whoring out for OP ever since pinnacle went down.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you do your blood work in relation to your dosing schedule?



How am I supposed to remember that DocD?!  Been months ago 

I do know I didn't wake up and pin before bloods, however.


----------



## Texan (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow nice bro, I thought I was good when I got 2200

I just places my first order with optimum pharma 
It was shoppe today I'm excited


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

Texan said:


> Wow nice bro, I thought I was good when I got 2200
> 
> I just places my first order with optimum pharma
> It was shoppe today I'm excited



Well the test was legit at least.  As for everything else... I can't say.  Keep us posted.


----------

